# Atp Eliminator 2 Kit Install



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

This thread is about my experiences with the install of an ATP 3071R Eliminator 2 Kit on a 2004 New Beetle Convertible 1.8T running an Eurodyne 630CC Mafless, Evap Delete & Cat Delete file.
Car Performance Mod List:
Garrett GT3071R-WG Turbo
Siemens 630cc Injectors
ABD FMIC
ABD Intake Manifold
TurboXS Diverter/BOV
NX Express Intercooler Nitrous Sprayer
TechTonics Tuning 2.5" TurboBack w/Cat and Borla Muffler
ATP 3 Inch Turbo Inlet Pipe
ATP Hi-Flow Exhaust Manifold
ATP Eliminator 2 Kit with Up-Pipe and 5Bolt to Downpipe.
Audi TT MAF









I know that many have said negative things about the ATP Eliminator kit however I must say that after doing the install with Rono1 and having the kit on the car for a little over a week it isn't bad at all. I wasn't looking to build a dyno queen but only to build a spirited daily driver. This car hasn't been anywhere near 6K RPMs yet because I am still on the stock block but trust me when I say that the GT3071R Eliminator 2 Kit puts down more than enough for a quick little rocket. 
For those of you who remember I was one that's braved it with the E05B kit and as many of you told me.... I would simply want more power and that is exactly the case.
With the Eurodyne 630 file + Siemens 630 Injectors the ATP Eliminator 2 Kit really puts it down.

The car is not 100% completed but this should certainly provide some insight as what one can expect when putting this kit on their car. You may ask what is remaining... Mostly a built engine is going to be put together hopefully within a week or two...
So know lets get to the good stuff...
Issues that occurred during install:
1. Oil pan return needed to be shaved/grinded down as the return fitting was too large to fit to the back of the pan. (Sorry no pics of this so just take my word!!)
2. The 3 inch Turbo Inlet Pipe is too short to fit perfectly from the Turbo to the stock airbox location. This should have been at least an inch and a 1/2 longer on each side with an additional bend for a better fit.
































3. The 3 inch Turbo Inlet Pipe had to have both diverter valve bungs and the "oil collector" had to be trimmed down. There would be no way possible to fit either the diverter valve or the "oil collector" on top of the TIP. (Forgive me o great dub gurus as I have no clue what the name of the black plastic puck like piece is! 
















4. One of the TIP bungs is way too large to hold the "oil collector" piece. (This appears to be fixed with the newer kits as the picture on the ATP website shows that they now have them with the correct size. My kit however had to be modified)
















5. The 90 degree elbow coming off the turbo running to the intercooler plumbing is way too short.. About 3 inches to be exact. Had the elbow been a bit longer the intercooler piping would have been a perfect fit.
















6. There is no way possible for me to run the metal part of the rain tray with this kit. The plastic snaps right on to the glass and is held firmly in place but as you can see in the pic above it is a close fit!
Here is a pic before adding the turbo blanket and the intercooler piping:








Here is a pic from underneath with the 5 bolting up to the stock downpipe location. This mated perfectly to the TechtonicsTuning 2.5 Catback and it was simply a perfect fit!
















I didn't really didn't snap any pictures of the "Up-Pipe" but this was a great fit with just a tad of timming to one of the turbo bolts.








Here is a pic of the Garrett Turbo Blanket from INA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









So all in all I actually would recommend this kit with the Eurodyne/Tapp tune as it seems to be incredibly responsive and complete blast to drive... Completely stock feel until you get in to it and then its like holy SH!T!!! Turbo starts to spool around 2900 RPM's and is fully open by 3400RPM's.. I still haven't taken this thing in to the 6K range yet and most likely will not until the built motor is put in. No reason to blow up a good motor









I would like to thank a few people for helping me out along the way!
Rono1 you my friend are the man.
Arnold @ Pagparts.com for supplying the tune and injectors.
Chris Tapp @ Eurodyne.ca for giving me an incredible tune.
Ina for the Turbo Blanket.
ABDRacingwerks.com Dave, Adrian, Chris and Chris you guys are great.
And also my wife Nina for not shooting me for doing this to a 2004 New Beetle Convertible that I bought for her!



_Modified by sledge0001 at 6:52 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Atp Eliminator 2 Kit Install (sledge0001)*

You won't blow your engine up taking it to 6k, or even 7k. 
I would suggest you fix that PCV line running to the turbo inlet pipe. If it is kinked like that, it will not provide good ventilation and you could have problems.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Atp Eliminator 2 Kit Install (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_You won't blow your engine up taking it to 6k, or even 7k. 
I would suggest you fix that PCV line running to the turbo inlet pipe. If it is kinked like that, it will not provide good ventilation and you could have problems. 

Yeah I know that I have to still do some re-routing. I sent the link to ATP as well so they can see that there were some minor issues with the install.
As for the 6K I think that I am probably best off waiting for the built engine and a new clutch. I will say this. I have been in a 1.8T w/2871R T25 + water +meth and this pulls alot stonger than that. One of my 1st cars was a 1979 911 Targa Carrerra and I also have been behind the wheel of a 1980's 5.0 Mustang and a Vette with a 350 and trust me this thing pulls like a freight train. SO far I am digging it but still a bit nevous to really open it up!


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Atp Eliminator 2 Kit Install (BoostinBejan)*

hmmm 3400k is pretty soon for a gt3071r. I think my friends 2.0t spools about 4k at 20psi


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Atp Eliminator 2 Kit Install (Budsdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Budsdubbin* »_hmmm 3400k is pretty soon for a gt3071r. I think my friends 2.0t spools about 4k at 20psi

3400K Now thats turbo lag







Sorry I couldn't resist...
No in all honesty... Let me re-phrase to make it clearer. Maybe my fully open comment can be misunderstood... 
When I say fully open I mean that I can hear the turbo spool up and feel the car pulling like a champ. I also said in the thread that I really haven't pushed it to the max yet either. Call me chicken call me a wuss whatever....
But the car feels completely stock up to about 2800-2900 RPM's above the 3200-3300 range and the turbo completely runs the show. 
I can't really estimate what the WHP is but I can tell you this it has more than enough get up and go for a daily driver. I can't wait to get my built engine in to the car to really see what happens @ WOT and stick this thing back up on the dyno..


----------



## TAIVWAUDITECH (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Atp Eliminator 2 Kit Install (sledge0001)*

Your just as likely to blow it up at 4500 rpm as you are 6k rpm.Rev it out,or turn the boost WAY down.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Atp Eliminator 2 Kit Install (TAIVWAUDITECH)*

I know that I run the risk of ventilating the block everytime I get on it. It is hard not to but man o man.. There is such a difference in the way the car performs when getting on it... 
Like I said so far this has certainly enhanced my cars drivability.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_

I can't really estimate what the WHP is but I can tell you this it has more than enough get up and go for a daily driver. I can't wait to get my built engine in to the car to really see what happens @ WOT and stick this thing back up on the dyno..


----------



## dixongli (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ejg3855)*

how much did every thing cost you?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dixongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dixongli* »_how much did every thing cost you?

I purchased it brand new from a member on Vortex.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4285882








Garrett 3071R-WG T25 Flanged Turbo, ATP Hi-Flow Manifold, Up-Pipe, 5Bolt to downpipe, 550cc Genesis injectors(which I resold), ATP Fuel Pump, ATP 3 Inch Turbo Inlet cost me 1600 shipped! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tune from Eurodyne via Pagparts = 750
630 Injectors from Pagparts = 200
Turbo Blanket =125
So I have about $2675 invested with tune in to the "turbo kit"....
Now if you want to talk about the cost of the built engine then the numbers go up from there...



_Modified by sledge0001 at 9:03 AM 7-28-2009_


----------



## PhilW (Jan 3, 2006)

Ive been waiting for someone to do this install on their car, thanks for posting it up.








The main issue with the original kit was the slow spool, low whp figures and bad inlet design but all this looks to be a lot better.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (PhilW)*

In my opinion the most restrictive part of this kit is the exhaust manifold. As has been stated the stock flange and exhaust manifold is a restriction. Nobody can dispute that. However in my thinking.... Look what the stock exhaust manifold bolts up to. So with a hi-flow manifold I would bet that 35% of that restriction is removed. 
The exhaust ports coming off the engine are only so big anyway so how much better does a T25 flanged manifold really flow vs. the stock flange... When thinking about it..It is still the same limitation with respect to the size of the exhaust ports.
I will say this... 
(The Kinetic hi-flow exhaust manifold is more open than the ATP manifold) I ended up selling my E05B kit with the Kinetic manifold and since I had the ATP Eliminator 2 kit it made sense to just go with the ATP mani...
The Turbo itself is a internally wastegated T25 flanged turbo. So I could always upgrade the housing or exhaust manifold later down the road if I really felt the need to put more WHP down... 
I did state that I wasn't looking for a dyno queen.. WHP #'s are interesting but having a car that is fun to drive is much more important to me than WHP. 
In my opinion this kit delivers. It is peppy, fun and scares the poo out of everyone that gets in the car. I dare say this is the fastest car I have ever driven or ridden in. (And this includes a 2871R TurboBeetle with water and meth). 
Now how much does the tune come in to play here... I can't stress enough the stock feeling of the car. NO cold start issues, no stuttering or bogging... It really does feel completley stock up until the 3200 RPM mark and then you really feel the pull... 
I do not have a limited slip diff on my 02M and the torque steer is a bit nasty when getting on it... However for a daily driver with a lot of spunk this kit and tune delivers.



_Modified by sledge0001 at 9:01 AM 7-28-2009_


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Atp Eliminator 2 Kit Install (TAIVWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVWAUDITECH* »_Your just as likely to blow it up at 4500 rpm as you are 6k rpm.Rev it out,or turn the boost WAY down.
 what he said. Your peak torque is going to be at peak boost level so not reving past 6k is non sense.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

fake


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Atp Eliminator 2 Kit Install (velocity196)*

I guess I was thinking more about dropping a valve. But I am still a bit nervous to really get and stay on it due to the stock block.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Just curious what kind of man hours you had on the build? Also I am assuming but did you have it up on a lift? thanks


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (jagt21VR6)*

Well it took 2 people about 3 (5-6 hour) days to remove and replace everything with a very basic set of tools. No lift this was all done on jack stands in 100+ degree heat! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Gongrats on putting together a decent setup on a budget http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm sure the higher flow mani contributed greatly to the results you've experienced. Sounds like your gonna have a fun little beastie when you get the rods in


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_Gongrats on putting together a decent setup on a budget http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm sure the higher flow mani contributed greatly to the results you've experienced. Sounds like your gonna have a fun little beastie when you get the rods in

Yeah no doubt for a budget build this thing has far exceeded my expectations. Having a blast now but I just hope I don't pop my block! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am communicating with the folks at ATP turbo so that they can see the issues that i had in the event that others experience the same thing. Only a few minor modifications needed to their design and this could be a great kit.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

You should be allright if you don't beat it hard.. You could allways turn the boost down a few clicks for piece of mind until you do rods


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Yeah I know I have a HKS manual boost controller that I have but just haven't put it in yet. It is way too much fun beating on it!! 
The one thing that I find a blast is how I now have to shift so quickly to get through the gears.








Next stop new clutch and engine! :~)


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Do you have a list of what other items were needed to do the modifications to the kit itself...ie. couplers, elbows, extentions etc...do you know when the kit was purchased, I wonder if the newest kits have these problems you listed corrected...I have been eyeing up the e2 3071 kit for awhile now and am getting there on the funds...thanks for the help btw


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (jagt21VR6)*

Well believe it or not we ended up cutting and using the old intercooler piping to make the coupler fit from the turbo to the intercooler pipe that fits right underneath the raintray.
You can see a bit of it here:








As for the couplers we needed to use 1 piece of 3 inch long X 3 inch diameter pipe with a 45 degree bend (fortunately for me my ABD Q-Flow intake had one in there so we ended up using that)
You can see that in this pic:









We did need a single 3 inch X 3 Inch Diameter coupler for the MAF to attatch to the TIP. (Again luckily I already had this with my Q-Flow intake so we used that) Would have been nice if this was just a tad longer than 3 inches though...
You can see the red piece onthe far right here:








And then you see the short length of the TIP with the coupler here:









Also notice what we did with my diverter valve... Picked up a $5 piece of silicon with a bend in it that suited the need. (We ended up using the pieces that we cut off from the TIP to make a metal coupler and attached that to the piece of siicon that came with the kit.
Apart from that everything else in the kit worked out really well...

As for if the issues have been corrected I can't say for certain. I haven't really seen any other ATP Eliminator 2 Kits out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PLT (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Awesome man. Your engine bay looks almost stock so passing visual probably won't be a problem. Too bad you're in SoCal otherwise I'd ask for a ride in this bad boy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

and what happens when it's time to smog it?
I think, if it's not obviously modded, it'll fly alot better with the smog nazi's


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*

Stock airbox and engine cover will make its way back on in the next month or so after the built engine goes in. I may also need to put the stock intake manifold back on and finish be cleaning up some of the silicone pieces by dumping the couplers and then really working on getting the A/F ratios spot on.
I shouldn't see any reason why I shouldn't sneak by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by sledge0001 at 9:34 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Sick, hoefully you put down some nice numbers. I'm currently build a 3076r-wg right now, but I'm gonna stick with the log mani...


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (rono1)*

Ron,
This project would have never been completed without your skills and moral support







Thank you once again


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Nice job on the work, but to play devils advocate, I don't see the point of basically bolting on everything you would've needed for a T3/T25 based kit to run the eliminator.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

Well think if you wanted to use stock exhaust manifold, and stock turboback. Now of course I didn't but this would be 1 big cost saving reason! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit:
Also think about the smog nazi's here in California. This kit does provide some level of "stealthiness" (Not sure if that is a word or not







)


_Modified by sledge0001 at 7:16 AM 7-29-2009_


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

also I would say if you run a fmic that runs the stock route...like myself, which is part of the reason I am very interested in the kit...


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jagt21VR6)*

Yes I guess this is another positive aspect of the Eliminator 2 Kit.


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

can you tell me how your turbo is ran to the intake? and also what kind of intake it is, ie stock airbox or cone or whatever... thanks, I am jsut tryign to get as much figure dout as possible before getting to the point where everything is off the car...


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jagt21VR6)*

sorry looking back at the pictures I get a better idea of what was done there...good write up, Im curious to know if anything has been done to correct the small issues with the kit....what did you use to trim the bungs on the tip btw?


----------



## TriniVdubOG (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

kit looks really nice, the one thing i don't like at all is not being able to replace the rain tray http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , other than that can't wait to c ur dyno numbers.
BTW glad to see u got a decent camera


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jagt21VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jagt21VR6* »_ Im curious to know if anything has been done to correct the small issues with the kit....what did you use to trim the bungs on the tip btw?

Simple pipe cutter did the trick followed by a bit of grinder for the clean up to remove any nasty metal spurs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So far I have not changed anything on the kit except for what was mentioned in the write up. The kit will bolt in place but I would suggest getting a few additional pieces of Silicon to get your TIP to fit a bit better and something better than chopping up the stock metal intercooler tubing that runs along the back of the head for creating couplers








I still say it's a pretty decent kit. I doubt that it will match the numbers of a T3 Flanged exhaust manifold but for a daily man o man is it fun!


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

Looks good man! I have to give it to you that is one tight a$$ bay to work on! lol! You just need some rods in that bad boy and turn up that boost..


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TriniVdubOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TriniVdubOG* »_kit looks really nice, the one thing i don't like at all is not being able to replace the rain tray http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , other than that can't wait to c ur dyno numbers.
BTW glad to see u got a decent camera
















All in all the kit isn't bad at all. A few "minor modifications" were needed but all in all a fairly straight ahead build. When installing anything aftermarket I would make the assumtion that modifications may be required to achieve the desired results.
Yeah I was a bit dissapointed that the metal portion of the tray wasn't going to fit but to be honest I wasn't in to trying to jam the thing in there.. Ron and I discussed it and said what the heck lets just run it without to save additional time on the build. Most likley we could have chopped the metal portion of it up a bit and made it fit but why...








As for the camera I always had a better camera I just forgot to bring it during the build. Sh!tty cell pictures RULE!!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EF9Si)*

Yeah the engine bay is really cramped and it does heat up. It always has! To add some pain to the build it was well over 100 degrees!!!








The Beetle not like the GTI or Jetta only gets air flow going in to the engine bay is down by where I have the FMIC and it really does block a good portion of the radiator. So she does run a bit warm but did with the E05B kit as well..
The engine bay still needs to be a bit tidier but since the new engine is going in I will wait before spending more hours on something that will end up coming out anyway


----------



## PhilW (Jan 3, 2006)

Do you have any pics of the downpipe looking down from the top of the engine?
ATP say it fits a RHD car and i'd like to see how close it would be to my brake servo. Thanks.


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

I have got the forge fmic which uses some stock pipes as well as silicone ones. that would certainly be easier to trim than the metal pipes...


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jagt21VR6)*

you suggest the kinetic mani over the atp one though? I have heard the ATP one is more prone to cracking and you said I think the kinetic one has beeter flow?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (PhilW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilW* »_Do you have any pics of the downpipe looking down from the top of the engine?
ATP say it fits a RHD car and i'd like to see how close it would be to my brake servo. Thanks. 

Sorry I only have the pictures that you see.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jagt21VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jagt21VR6* »_you suggest the kinetic mani over the atp one though? I have heard the ATP one is more prone to cracking and you said I think the kinetic one has beeter flow?

As far as the size of the ports go the Kinetic hi-flow exhaust manifold does appear to offer better flow or has larger porting than the ATP Hi-Flow. Both are cast and seem to be about the same quality. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

i can't see the pics, but why doesn't the rain tray fit?
mine fit on my nb with a real turbo kit.








i did have to pound it a bit with a mallet though.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

Yeah it would be an uber tight fit and may require some bending of the metal portion of the rain tray. I see no need for the metal piece the ABS plastic should be able to handle the heat or at least so far it has


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

not having that rain tray definitely drops the temp down.. i still skeptical on how hot sledge's motor gets, that ish doesnt seem right to me.. someone clarify this temp prob please in the1.8t NB please.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rono1)*

mine gets hotter than i'd like, but there's been no damge or running problems, and i beat the snot out of it.
(mods in sig)
i have my rain tray in but the weather strip removed.
i don't have any real temp #'s though, it just seems hotter than normal.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

My car has always run hot. I have changed the coolant temp sensor, water pump, timing belt. The thermostat seems to be functioning as it should I really think it is just the small amount of airflow that the engine sees due to poor ventilation..
Last night my temp gauge went as high as 222-224 then dropped back down to 213-217 which seems to be the normal operating temp for my engine. No red light or anything and I am not sure if that Autometer gauge is actually working as it should either.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

i only have an oil temp gauge and on hot days, running it hard it will hit 230.
but the compartment is always hotter than other cars.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_Well think if you wanted to use stock exhaust manifold, and stock turboback. Now of course I didn't but this would be 1 big cost saving reason! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit:
Also think about the smog nazi's here in California. This kit does provide some level of "stealthiness" (Not sure if that is a word or not







)

_Modified by sledge0001 at 7:16 AM 7-29-2009_

I understand the appeal regarding the smog nazi's, but between the TIP, the Intake mani and the DV this screams something's up. Anyway, good luck w/ the project.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

Stealthiness? You don't know the first thing about stealthiness.








A top MOUNT is not stealth. Big deal if the exhaust and manifold are stock, that's not what you see.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Looks fairly stock though... Okay maybe not with the ABD intake mani and the Turboxs BOV


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

BOOST?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Stealthiness? You don't know the first thing about stealthiness.








A top MOUNT is not stealth. Big deal if the exhaust and manifold are stock, that's not what you see.

Exhaust mani maybe not so much but they do take a look under your car to see if you are running an aftermarket exhaust. The great thing about the techtonicstuning exhaust is that it looks stocks..
Once I get the engine cover on there with the stock airbox I am positive it will cover most of what you see from the top mount..
The new block is getting bored out to 1.9L this week! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by sledge0001 at 6:49 AM 8-6-2009_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rono1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rono1* »_BOOST?

I know my autometer boost gauge is still not reading accurately.
But it looks wild when it goes well beyond 30 PSI









I am still waiting to get some $ together for a better clutch setup and some real T-Clamps... I hate that lower intercooler tube shiz... Scared the fudge out of me on too many occasions..



_Modified by sledge0001 at 6:52 AM 8-6-2009_


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Any updates on this build, dyno yet?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

Spare block is at the machine shop getting bored out as I write this. All parts are now purchased for the build. Soutbend stage 3 clutch has been ordered from Pagparts.com! The only thing I really need to do at this point is:
1. Finish up reverse lights
2. Re-run/clean up some of the wiring from the 6 speed manual swap.
3. Build the engine using the purchased parts
4. Get OEM flywheel turned.
5. Install Engine and New Clutch...
6. Break in for 500 miles..

So I am close!!! This has been over a year in the making!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ohhh... BTW... I mentioned that it was open @ 3200 and I tried to clarify... The money range seems to be 3400+ RPM's it screams in that range. Boost starts to build at around 2800-3000... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still an incredible feel when you start to get on the gas










_Modified by sledge0001 at 7:26 AM 8-10-2009_


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Ball'n!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

I can't wait to be able to really put the hammer down on this thing. I let a guy with a chipped 2.0T drive it the other day and he barely got on it... By time he got out of the car his hands were shaking.








I still say that this may not be the most powerful kit on the market for our 1.8T engines but this is more than enough HP to really have a blast..


----------



## PLT (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Nice! Forgot if you mentioned this already, but are you planning on an LSD to deal w/ traction issues as well?
Looking forward to the finished build and final pictures of the "stock" looking engine bay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (PLT)*

To be honest I am not planning on running a LSD until the O2M gives me an issue. I am also not planning on running a lightweight fly wheel either.. 
Simple stage 3+ clutch kit from Southbend and the Engine build then get it back on the road! 
I will be going from an AWV engine to an AWP engine however so I hope that I don't hit any issues there.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1.9L slightly overbored with I.E. rods and Custom CP pistons should make this ride real fun!!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jagt21VR6)*

Still beating the hell out of this kit with NO issues!! I am still digging the power up top and can't stress the amount of fun having a BT Beetle is!


_Quote, originally posted by *jagt21VR6* »_what did you use to trim the bungs on the tip btw?


Good ole pipe cutter and a dremel to smooth out the metal burrs.
So far I haven't really had the funds to correct all of the silicon and couplers. 
I did however pick up a Southbend stage 3 clutch, a load of Tbolt Clamps and some ARP flywheel bolts over the past week or so... Now I am broke again and I am saving to get my 1.9L bored block back from the machine shop!!!
Then the real fun begins! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

has there been any actually flow testing of any of the k03 flanged manifolds vs any of the t25 or t3 manifolds? I've yet to see one


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_has there been any actually flow testing of any of the k03 flanged manifolds vs any of the t25 or t3 manifolds? I've yet to see one

I'd like to se one myself


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Big_Tom)*

Make that X3! 
I would bet that the high flow K03/K04 Mani's are not as restrictive as everyone makes them out to be. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

LOL

whats bigger this: o 
or this: O
you tell me what will flow more.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

LOL seriously....
50 trim is back.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_LOL

whats bigger this: o 
or this: O
you tell me what will flow more.

Yes...But by going from o to O you adding what exactly when the exhaust ports are still o big...








Maybe I am thinking of this in a different way but we are not talking about the boost charge we are discussing exhaust am I correct??


_Modified by sledge0001 at 1:29 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*









ok here we go, get ready for some bad forum illustrating:
you have 4 exhaust ports: o o o o
now you have k03 flange: o
or t25 flange: O
or the t3: {}
so the less constrictive flange is? ...... thats right the t3.
o o o o does not equal o, it's still more than O or {}, but the later two are much mo betta.
ok. i'm done on this topic, now and forever....must resist urge to click any elim thread.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

Dude, look at the KKK flange, then look at a T25 flange, then look at a T3 flange. It's pretty obvious which is smaller, look at the collectors as well, having a 90degree into a "collector" is not good, which is why log manifolds are not good in the first place. They are un-equal length, almost no collector, and in this case, using a small kkk flange. No one needs dyno's. If you want to make power, get a real header/exhaust manifold. If you must keep your stock manifold then dont go bitching about not making good power or spool.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Dude, look at the KKK flange, then look at a T25 flange, then look at a T3 flange. It's pretty obvious which is smaller, look at the collectors as well, having a 90degree into a "collector" is not good, which is why log manifolds are not good in the first place. They are un-equal length, almost no collector, and in this case, using a small kkk flange. No one needs dyno's. If you want to make power, get a real header/exhaust manifold. If you must keep your stock manifold then dont go bitching about not making good power or spool.

I know the size differences between the flanges..

All I am asking for is data similar to what was done for the intake manifolds... This is what I would like to see. 

Not bitching about either and not unhappy with my power or my spool. I don't have a stock ex. manifold! Go back and read the thread!!!

Just would like some data / numbers instead of opinions!!



_Modified by sledge0001 at 2:19 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbdXyYxutb8
Okay went to a get together yesterday @ ABDRacingwerks and here is a quick launch of the Eliminator 2 kit around 30 seconds in to the Video... 
I asked Dave the Owner of ABDRacingWerks to give the car a test drive and the comments he gave were about the smooth delivery of the power...
Now I think you can chalk that up to the Eurodyne tune but this gives you an idea of what type of fun you can have with the Eliminator 2 3071 Kit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

ae you planning on getting onto a dyno, this would let us compare numbers as far as when boost spools and what kind of power yu are making.
i am still looking into getting a new setup for my jetta whehter it be this or another kit i am undecided.


----------



## Kubelwagen17 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Atp Eliminator 2 Kit Install (sledge0001)*

dude your motor could hold the power. set the boost at 15psi and rev to 7k all day long. i had my 50 trim kit for 15k miles on the car 100% stock motor with out any problems. im sure the 50 trim will make more power at 15psi than your kit on 22psi.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgolfracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfracer* »_ae you planning on getting onto a dyno, this would let us compare numbers as far as when boost spools and what kind of power yu are making.

Yes but I am still in the process of getting a built motor together! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

So wait, you bought a new manifold just so you could bolt an eliminator kit (ie. a kit made to bolt onto the stock hardware) onto your car? Doesn't that completely defeat the point of the eliminator? How is any of this easier or cheaper than just getting a T3 set-up?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_So wait, you bought a new manifold just so you could bolt an eliminator kit (ie. a kit made to bolt onto the stock hardware) onto your car? Doesn't that completely defeat the point of the eliminator? How is any of this easier or cheaper than just getting a T3 set-up?

Ummmm No....








I bought an eliminator kit that came with an ATP exhaust mani. I had a Kinetic exhaust mani on before but sold it with my E05b kit...
Well for me it was much cheaper (I got a great deal on a brand new Eliminator 2 kit that had *never been installed*: 3071RWG, 550cc inj, ATP Fuel Pump, ATP Exhaust Mani, ATP Up-Pipe, ATP 3 Inch Turbo Inlet, & all hoses and clamps) 
So cheaper yes. With the eliminator you do not need a downpipe or exhaust manifold. In my case the kit came with the ATP Exhaust mani and I already had the Techtonics Tuning 2.5" turboback. So would you have suggested putting the stocker back on??








Probably about as much work as a T3 setup but if you would have read the thread you would have read that this had already been discussed! 
Much less work if one would be using a stock exhaust mani and stock downpipe... But by having the stock exhaust mani and stock downpipe I would agree that it would also lead to a much greater restriction on flow.
Key thing is this... After driving the car for a while would I buy the 3071 Eliminator 2 Kit again. Simple answer is YES. It probably would be easier to install now that I have done one (with help!!) but I would definitely consider this kit again no questions asked. I also think that Eurodyne's tune is perfect for my preferences. 
Keep in mind the goal behind my car was not for a dyno queen or trying to break the 9.12 qtr mile time. 
I had been looking a fun and reliable daily driver with over 300WHP and I would bet that is exactly what I have! 


_Modified by sledge0001 at 2:38 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## PhilW (Jan 3, 2006)

Any logs or chances of hitting the dyno yet?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (PhilW)*

Well just went out and bought a real torque wrench yesterday and head bolt removal tools. So...Saturday will be filled with building the new motor. I want to be able to push the setup without worrying about puching a hole in the block. So be patient and I can assure you that this car will hit the dyno after the engine break-in and clutch break in takes place...
My guess is its somewhere between 340-350 WHP at the moment...



_Modified by sledge0001 at 7:08 AM 9-16-2009_


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_
Yes but I am still in the process of getting a built motor together! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sounds good. i did mine. built bottom to 1.9 and rebiult head. so i am very interested in the numbers/


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgolfracer)*

I am boring the new block out to 1.9L as well :~) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kubelwagen17 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

you should throw it on the dyno. with the stock motor.


----------



## Haagendaz (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

saw this thing in person at dubs and dounuts, atleast i believe i did, oh my lanta such a sleeper lol


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Haagendaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haagendaz* »_saw this thing in person at dubs and dounuts, atleast i believe i did, oh my lanta such a sleeper lol









Yep that is my New Beetle Convertible!! Nothing better when the ultimate chicks car that packs a bit of wallop :~)
I still say everyone talks bad about the ATP Eliminator 2 Kit but every person that has seen, been in or driven this setup has loved it!
I am positive there are bigger number setups out there but I am more than happy with the overall performance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kubelwagen17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kubelwagen17* »_you should throw it on the dyno. with the stock motor.

Ummmm... Not going to risk a perfectly good motor. Sorry!
Built block will be dyno'ed but you will have to wait!!


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_
Ummmm... Not going to risk a perfectly good motor...

Chicken... It'll handle it.. Or unless you dont want Harry to drive it on the roller.!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rono1)*

Okay... Once the new motor is 100% built and ready to be dropped in I will dyno it on the stock block with the stock clutch. Still need more $ to finish this right though!!!
Then we will revisit it with the 1.9L + stripped evap crap, cams, P&P small port to see how much can really be gained from a stock block vs a slight overbore...
Sound good??


----------



## TriniVdubOG (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

excellent idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TriniVdubOG)*

Well I think I will take one for the team and go with the stock block before the new engine goes in but ONLY after the new engine is truly 100% ready to be dropped in..
Things still on the To Buy / To Do list:
Buy 1 Set of Bob Q's Purple Custom Cams (Intake & Exhaust)
Buy 1 Set of Valves (Intake & Exhaust) 
Buy 1 Set of Valve Guides
Buy 1 Set Of Valve Springs & 1 Set of Titanium Retainers 
1 Upgrade To Eurodyne Maestro Software (instead of my base 630 tune)
1 Slight port and polish on a small port head.
This is all that is left to purchase for the new 1.9 Build!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jooleeo (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

SO, DYNO? do you think this eliminator 2 will give 400whp?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jooleeo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jooleeo* »_SO, DYNO? do you think this eliminator 2 will give 400whp? 

400 WHP with an eliminator 2 kit??? 
Not in a million years.
Just removed all my EVAP stuff over this past weekend. Water and Meth kit should be here by weeks end. After the water and meth kit are on there will be a dyno with the basic 630cc Eurodyne tune and then we are going to also do a dyno and push some timing with the water & meth kit. 
So be patient... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jooleeo (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_
400 WHP with an eliminator 2 kit??? 
Not in a million years.
Just removed all my EVAP stuff over this past weekend. Water and Meth kit should be here by weeks end. After the water and meth kit are on there will be a dyno with the basic 630cc Eurodyne tune and then we are going to also do a dyno and push some timing with the water & meth kit. 
So be patient... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

NICE WILL BE WAITING FOR NEWS.
So do you think this kit can be ordered with a real GT3071 maybe .63ar T3?
- Im building my engine with forged internals and have a new clutch kit and im deciding which turbo kit to get!!!! so your comments will be appreciated.


_Modified by jooleeo at 10:18 AM 11/10/2009_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jooleeo)*

Well its funny that you say that because I have already discussed with Arnold @ Pagparts about converting the T25 exhaust housing to a T3. And yes there will be a dyno for that as well. 
So the dyno comparison will be the Eliminator 2 Kit Dyno, then Eliminator 2 Kit + water/meth, then T3 ex mani/T3 ex housing, downpipe then of course T3 ex mani/T3 ex housing, downpipe + watehr and meth. 
So there will be dyno's posted for all to see. I did the same thing with my E05B setup back when the car was a tiptronic. 
I just need to get the time and $ to pull it together since I also need a different downpipe, ex housing and ex manifold!


----------



## jooleeo (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_Well its funny that you say that because I have already discussed with Arnold @ Pagparts about converting the T25 exhaust housing to a T3. And yes there will be a dyno for that as well. 
So the dyno comparison will be the Eliminator 2 Kit Dyno, then Eliminator 2 Kit + water/meth, then T3 ex mani/T3 ex housing, downpipe then of course T3 ex mani/T3 ex housing, downpipe + watehr and meth. 
So there will be dyno's posted for all to see. I did the same thing with my E05B setup back when the car was a tiptronic. 
I just need to get the time and $ to pull it together since I also need a different downpipe, ex housing and ex manifold!

i know that will be a very good information for everybody outhere that want to go for this kind of upgrade, but do you now if people can actually get the ATP ELIMINATOR 2 already with the GT3071 .63ar T3? I want to go straight to that setup, but to be honest i cant find somebody that give me that kind of information as a customer, there is people that are very kind and respond your emails but the information is not that great, anyway ill keep looking around see if i can find somebody that cares that much about their customers. good luck with your upgrades and will be waiting for your updates here.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jooleeo)*

I think they can't give you an answer due to the fact that the Eliminator 2 kit uses the factory downpipe/exhaust manifold locations. This would not be possible with a T3 flange due to the fact that the eliminator 2 kit uses a T25 flanged up pipe which can NOT be converted to T3. The turbo can but the up-pipe is cast.


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*

Yes a firend of mine was telling me about that as you see im not an expert but want to go with a real GT3071R .63ar T3 and need the rest of the parts needed (the hardware kit) i cant select all the parts from one store, because ill make a mess, * i need some seller to set me up with the parts needed and tell me "you need to pay this $$$ and will have your car running after install"* .
Its not that difficult i think. But as i said before NOT AN EXPERT.









_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_I think they can't give you an answer due to the fact that the Eliminator 2 kit uses the factory downpipe/exhaust manifold locations. This would not be possible with a T3 flange due to the fact that the eliminator 2 kit uses a T25 flanged up pipe which can NOT be converted to T3. The turbo can but the up-pipe is cast.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cesarel)*

Talk to arnold at pagparts.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
His username is [email protected] here on vwvortex.
I trust Arnold's suggestions and he will set you up with a quality turbo kit.
Tell him Chas sent ya!


----------



## Punchdance (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_
My guess is its somewhere between 340-350 WHP at the moment...

_Modified by sledge0001 at 7:08 AM 9-16-2009_
Sorry, No. I have a 3071r WG t25 flange set up running unitronics 630 file and I put down 345whp at the last dyno session and that was at 23psi. Your set up sounds like it runs great, but I have a hard time thinking you're putting down that much unless you are running 30psi and race gas on that set up.


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_Talk to arnold at pagparts.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
His username is [email protected] here on vwvortex.
I trust Arnold's suggestions and he will set you up with a quality turbo kit.
Tell him Chas sent ya!


Will do. Thanks Chas.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Punchdance)*

I have an ABD intake mani, FMIC, Techtonics 2.5 exhaust, TurboXS dv, ATP ex mani with a Eurodyne 630 tune I would guess that it is definatley north of 320 but who knows with the butt dyno...
Currently it boosts to 24PSI. 
There will be dyno's just be patient!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

HITTING THE DYNO TOMORROW!!!
VIDEO AND PHOTOS WILL BE POSTED!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

Okay the first minor casualty occured with the ATP Eliminator 2 kit. Now before everyone screams I told you so take a deep breath... The kit has been SOLID up to this point. I did mention I would post the good and bad and here is the first BAD thing that has happened since install.
So you may ask what exactly happened... Well, It appears that the internal wastegate on the kits 3071R-WG has taken a dump. The weld that holds the acutal bulb part of the wastegate to the metal support bar has broken off. Looks like a crap spot weld to be honest...Leaving me with only 10 PSI of boost. (not sure if this part is called the actuator or not.... but its the part that actually hooks up to the Vac line) 
Now I don't think you can blame anyone (Not ATP nor Garrett) for the failure seeing as that I have beaten the living hell out of this kit and pushed the turbo to 24PSI almost daily since the install.








The good news is this just gets me closer to installing that beautiful bottom mount Pagparts kit! I am getting a T3 exhaust housing for my current 3071R-WG turbo (t25 flange internal wastegate) So the goal is to use my current turbo but use a tial 38 MM external wastegate! So as you can tell I am not really crying or worrying about the internal gate breaking too much! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But I can't wait to feel the difference of the ATP Eliminator kit vs. the pagparts T3 bottom mount kit!!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

i was digging around on 034's site today and stumbled upon this... It might be a nice approach for you since you are planning on upgrading your housing
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...19013


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Thank you! I do appreciate it but I already ordered a Garrett T3 housing for my turbo without the internal gate provision so I should be set! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Arnold over @ pagparts is welding the new t3 exhaust housing to Vband adaptor so this should be butter!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

ooooh... so your going to be rocking one of his bottom mounted v-band manis?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Hells yeah!!! 
Full on Pagparts Bottom mount kit with a vbanded t3 flanged 3071 :~)
I am just missing a flywheel, plus I want to replace my coolant and oil lines and then its all good.
I already have everything else ready to go! (stage 3 clutch, fully built bored out 1.9L, IE rods, Custom CP Pistons, Cat 3851 Cams) Ohhh yeah its about to be on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by sledge0001 at 7:05 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

good stuff bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yea i saw that you posted in Sammy's thread for the coolant fittings.. they are the cats azz


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

This should be 1 killer beetle convertible by time its said in done...
It's already fast but I think its about to be retarted fast and clean!!! 

Ohhh I can't wait!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

well... vegeta gti just tapped 404whp on pump with his 3071r on Uni.... and
Tapp>Uni


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Yeah with the cams, 1.9L bore, 3071, W/M My hope is to crack the 410WHP mark on a small port head!


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Atp Eliminator 2 Kit Install (BoostinBejan)*

I been tempted to buy an ATP eliminator 1 kit (the one with the GT28R) Does this turbo requires rods and pistons? I mean I dont want to run very high boost, but maybe 17-18 psi? Just scared of blowing the engine up. Any advice on this?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Atp Eliminator 2 Kit Install (PernellGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PernellGTI* »_I been tempted to buy an ATP eliminator 1 kit (the one with the GT28R) Does this turbo requires rods and pistons? I mean I dont want to run very high boost, but maybe 17-18 psi? Just scared of blowing the engine up. Any advice on this?

I don't want to be held accountable if you blow your isht up but I ran this 3071R-WG E2 kit @ 24PSI on a stock engine daily beating the hell out of it with no issues.
I would say if you are even considering an ATP Eliminator kit make sure you get the Eliminator 2 kit. It is a step above the Eliminator 1 and offers you a better upgrade path in my opinion.


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't worry I wont blame anyone but VW if my block blows lol, kidding. I got the GT28RS, 630 cc injectors and the fuel pump from turbo kits. Im getting my oil, oil filter, coolant spark plugs etc. this week to get everything ready for the install, I forgot to get the damn turbo inlet pipe from turbo kits... is there any way around it? its 100 plus shipping, should I just buy the thing and be over with?

My FMIC pipping runs over the engine, I wonder if I will have to fabricate any pipes for this configuration, I see yours goes like the stock one, very stealth I like it. Is the kit meant for stock intercooler configurations?

How much coolant did you loose when you installed your turbo?

Also, Im short on time so I wanted to install the fuel pump and the injectors a couple days before I install the turbo... is this possible? I mean will the car run ok? with 630 cc injectors for few days?

I really can't wait to install this kit, I been running my K03S at 21 pounds with water/meth and its fun but now I want some more power.


----------



## N20Fun (Sep 8, 2009)

Id be interested to see how the eliminator 2 28rs works out. 

I'm pretty sure you will be happy with it I LOVE my 3071r e2 kit.

Please post up a review and dyno numbers when you get it done.


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

Absolutely, if everything goes well I'll be installing this during this following week, once everything is done I will write something like a review on the kit and the power/performance that it offers, I'll dyno the car once everything's done and come back to post that so you can see it.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

I did lose a bit of coolant and oil but nothing too badly.. Maybe a cup of coolant?!?!
Do not install the injectors early. Fuel pump should be fine.

What tune are you going to run? If you have the Eurodyne mafless and misc. delete file you can technically just put a cone filter on the turbo and not have to run an intake.


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

Alright, I'll be back soon to let you guys know how it went.... I'm getting excited!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

You should order one of those locking tabs from 034 otherwise you will wish you had!! They don't come with the Eliminator 2 kit and trust me those 3 bolts will back out on you no matter how tight you think you have them!

Also take notice of straightening out the 2 coolant lines coming from the heater core. Otherwise they will rub against the turbo kit and eventually burst.


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

they come loose after a while? you mean those pieces of metal you bend over to retain the nut?
What about loctite, too agressive? this are the things I wanted to know before getting into it... thanks a lot man!


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

sledge0001 said:


> Yeah I know I have a HKS manual boost controller that I have but just haven't put it in yet. It is way too much fun beating on it!!
> The one thing that I find a blast is how I now have to shift so quickly to get through the gears.
> 
> 
> ...


With the eurodyne software I would not use the manual boost controller. Use the quick tune feature in your flash program and turn the boost down that way. There is a slider bar @ the top of the screen . If however you sent out the ecm and did not flash yourself then that will be not help since you don't have a cable.

I seriously would not be all the worried about your motor. We have a 100k plus mile car running 20 to 25 psi on a gt28rs for the last 80k miles. Just keep the boost under 20 and your fine.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

iTech said:


> With the eurodyne software I would not use the manual boost controller. Use the quick tune feature in your flash program and turn the boost down that way. There is a slider bar @ the top of the screen . If however you sent out the ecm and did not flash yourself then that will be not help since you don't have a cable.
> 
> I seriously would not be all the worried about your motor. We have a 100k plus mile car running 20 to 25 psi on a gt28rs for the last 80k miles. Just keep the boost under 20 and your fine.


I got the same exact 26-28PSI w and without a MBC so I too would just leave the N75 in there. :thumbup:


Ohhhh by the way here is a few pics of my Pagparts Bottom Mount kit... 










Stealth Bitches!!!


----------



## N20Fun (Sep 8, 2009)

Damn stealth...... 

Sleeper. 

Just the way I like it.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

that is super sleeper!


----------

